

Journalists are hurt by "balance" requirements, by Robin Hanson - MikeCapone
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/12/balance-blocks-news-info.html

======
tdoggette
That's something that has turned me off of using mainstream media for anything
other than fact-gathering: There's no consideration for what's actually
_true_. Editorials and political blogs give a clearer view of what's going on.

